# FS: Akios 651 CTM S-Line (left hand) ~ SOLD



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Like new, never fished, grass cast only, loaded with Sakuma .35mm 18# Fire Crystal + 50# shock leader, original box with goodies. Purchased 3 months ago from Ninja Tackle for $200. It's had only 5 actual casts while stuck on a13' LDX, that's it. It's really like new, guaranteed. Selling as I'm moving over to all Akios Shuttle reels for both fishing and tournament casting.

*SOLD ~ $125/shipped* - sorry, no trades.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Hmmm, lets see. I cast and am Rt handed but crank my (rt handed ?)spinner in with Lt. 
With this reel on my LDX, is anything awkward, in the way with casting it Rt handed ? Other than accessing that knobby during flight ? I think I could deal with bringing it back in.
This looks like a great deal ... for a southpaw.
Thanks


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I am fully right hand oriented only - I'm NOT left handed. 

It just feels most "natural" for me to crank left and throw right, like most anglers do with most spinning reels. 

This does a few good things for me - (1) after the cast, there is no need to switch the rod to my left land while I crank righty, and (2) since I'm right handed and the most power is in my right hand and arm, I prefer that hand/arm to do the lifting because all the left hand hasta do is crank the reel lever. 

YMMV, as it appears to, and so to each their own.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi Bob, I have a friend that does the same as you, same reasons too. I also have r & l hand bait casters that I use for fw. With those, its sort of seamless going from one to the other, don't really have to think about .... (after the first retrieve). Probably because I use both r & l casters and spinners extensively. One can reverse the handle on virtually all spinners, but I rarely, if ever see a rt hander with the handle on the rt side. (although, I do see the occasional "upside down n' backwards" arrangement, but don't recall which side the handle was on.  Baitcasting a pistol grip is a bit different that a heaver, just wondering if there's anything I'm missing.
I'm tempted here, thanks.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Also, have you ever opened it up ? flushed the grease? relubed ? hot rodded ? done anything internally ?
Thanks


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been fishing salt 'n' sweet since the early 1950's and I always open a new reel in order to degrease and lube the bearings with TS301. That's all that's needed, it's all I do.


----------



## DelawareDayze (Nov 5, 2021)

BeachBob said:


> Like new, never fished, grass cast only, loaded with Sakuma .35mm 18# Fire Crystal + 50# shock leader, original box with goodies. Purchased 3 months ago from Ninja Tackle for $200. It's had only 5 actual casts while stuck on a13' LDX, that's it. It's really like new, guaranteed. Selling as I'm moving over to all Akios Shuttle reels for both fishing and tournament casting.
> 
> *$125/shipped* - sorry, no trades.
> 
> ...





BeachBob said:


> Like new, never fished, grass cast only, loaded with Sakuma .35mm 18# Fire Crystal + 50# shock leader, original box with goodies. Purchased 3 months ago from Ninja Tackle for $200. It's had only 5 actual casts while stuck on a13' LDX, that's it. It's really like new, guaranteed. Selling as I'm moving over to all Akios Shuttle reels for both fishing and tournament casting.
> 
> *$125/shipped* - sorry, no trades.
> 
> ...


Interested- Still available?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

DelawareDayze said:


> Interested- Still available?


Yes.


----------



## DelawareDayze (Nov 5, 2021)

BeachBob said:


> Yes.





BeachBob said:


> Yes.


I just made an account so won’t let me send you a PM. Can you send me a message or text at three zero two two two eight five three two nine.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

text sent ...


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

*SOLD*


----------

